

Apache CouchDB 1.5.0 released - dochtman
https://blogs.apache.org/couchdb/entry/apache_couchdb_1_5_0

======
antonios
Nice, small release. Fauxton is interesting. Getting ready for the 2.0 release
with all the Cloudant goodies.

------
memracom
IMHO the real race in the NoSQL world is CouchDB versus Riak. These are the
two teams to watch.

~~~
bioinformatics
No RethinkDB?

